# Portrait vs. Landscape View in Print Module



## BJB (Aug 30, 2011)

There must be an easy solution here. Just don't want to burn too much 13X19 paper figuring it out!

I have been using PS for years and LR for the last few, however I am only recently becoming charmed with the LR3 print module! 
Anyway, I am familiar with my printer settings regarding portrait and landscape and have not had any issues with PS.

However with LR, when I am printing a 13X19 on my Epson printer, of course the paper only fits in with one orientation (unlike say 4X6 which can go in either way and you have to be careful)....anyway, never gave this much of a thought. However with my default settings, I do get my print correctly but it displays in the LR print module in a portrait fashion, and most of my prints are landscape.

Can I have it display landscape in LR, and not touch how it is printing (as that works)? I have seen the rotate to fit option but I had some battles with that printing some 4X6's. 

Thanks,


BJB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi BJB, I can't quite picture your settings.  If you go to Page Setup (bottom of the left panel), which orientation do you have set there?


----------



## BJB (Sep 4, 2011)

Victoria,
My "Page Setup" Printer driver page setting is "portrait". And that is how my paper goes into the printer (13 inches across) and in Lightroom my image displays the same way (portrait). But of course for Landscape images this makes print composing a little strange.

Not a big deal, but I would like a combination of printer driver settings and Lightroom "rotate to fit" settings that still prints my image correctly but also displays the image in the Lightroom Print Module in the correct orientation.

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi BJB - just try setting it to landscape and see what happens?  It's ages since I last did it, and it's late on a Sunday night so I'm slightly braindead , but I just have this vague recollection that the printer driver will still feed the paper as portrait, but print correctly.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 5, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi BJB - just try setting it to landscape and see what happens?  It's ages since I last did it, and it's late on a Sunday night so I'm slightly braindead , but I just have this vague recollection that the printer driver will still feed the paper as portrait, but print correctly.



I can confirm that this will work correctly. By setting the printer to Landscape the Print module will display the image in a landscape view. The printer driver knows that you can only feed 13x19 paper one way and will print it correctly. 

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Louie!


----------



## BJB (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks to you both! Next time I print a 13X 19 I will give it a shot. I guess my 4X6 experience is different because the printer knows that the paper really can go in both ways, if that makes sense. 

BJB


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 7, 2011)

BJB said:


> Thanks to you both! Next time I print a 13X 19 I will give it a shot. I guess my 4X6 experience is different because the printer knows that the paper really can go in both ways, if that makes sense.
> 
> BJB



There is a sensor in the print head that the printer uses to determine the width of that loaded sheet. Although I haven't tried I suspect that you might be able to  select either orientation in the driver and the printer will print it correctly no mater which way the paper is loaded.

-louie


----------

